# Watch Hand Levers



## WhiteChristmas (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there

I struggled with my hand removing tool the other day as the hands were too close to the dial. I considered getting some hand removing levers but they are a bit on the expensive side for a tinkerer like me.

Does anyone have any suggestions of an alternative tool (other than screwdrivers), or something that isn't designed for the purpose but is actually quite useful for the task?

Cheers


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Were you removing sub dial hands or standard large hands?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I always use a pair of jeweller's screwdrivers. Protect the dial with a sheet of thick paper - cut a tapered slot in the paper, just wide enough to fit either side of the hour hand pipe.

Not broken or damaged anything (yet) using this method.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If it's the sub dial hands you can often slacken the dial screws place a sheet of paper underneath the sub dial hands and gently ease the dial of the sub hands usually drop straight off with no damage to the dial or hands.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent tip, Bry. Did that by accident once, so I can vouch for it working!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It certainly works and with some of these rather expensive chrono dials you can't afford to mess up.


----------

